# My Shop



## RandyM

Ok, I'll start us off. Here is my slice of heaven.

It is 50 x 104 x 12 built in 1992 by Cleary. It is where I spend ALL the time I can.

Now, everyone else post up!

Oh, and messy shops are busy shops, no need to be shy. It is what makes ya happy. )


----------



## daveyscrap

Very nice shop randy . Wish I had half that space


----------



## RandyM

daveyscrap said:


> Very nice shop randy . Wish I had half that space



Thanks, let's see it, start a thread.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Beautiful Shop. Mine is as big as where you park the white vette. :lmao:  Oh yah, almost forgot --- :yousuck:

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM

JScott, that is a great shop space. But, if the pics are out of date you know we'll need new ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## rdhem2

Nice hang out Randy.  Just a hair larger than my 32 x 100 x 16.  Used it for business the first twelve years and now I am recently retired so will take over the whole show.  Parts and office takes up little over half, but that is scheduled to change.  Will post pics when I get a little more done.  You don't need an electrical inventory or four-five trucks and vans do you?

Your Logan makes my little 820 Logan look like a trinket.  Nice, nice unit.

Now break it to us gently.  What does it cost for the maid to keep that place clean?              :roflmao:


----------



## RandyM

rdhem2 said:


> Nice hang out Randy.  Just a hair larger than my 32 x 100 x 16.  Used it for business the first twelve years and now I am recently retired so will take over the whole show.  Parts and office takes up little over half, but that is scheduled to change.  Will post pics when I get a little more done.  You don't need an electrical inventory or four-five trucks and vans do you?
> 
> Your Logan makes my little 820 Logan look like a trinket.  Nice, nice unit.
> 
> Now break it to us gently.  What does it cost for the maid to keep that place clean?              :roflmao:



Russ, I envy you, I am so looking forward to retirement myself. Nope, no need for any electrical inventory you are on your own for that. Yeah the Logan is on the list for a complete rebuild just need to clear the priorities in front of it. Oh, that is no maid in the pic, it is just my mother. Now mind you she does help out but if you want it done right, well you know. :whistle:


----------



## ksierens

Great looking shop!  I am restoring a 1970 Challenger in my garage, but my shop is in my basement, just a little bit smaller than your 














And some other wood working tools, grinders, sanders, horizontal band saw, welders, etc.


----------



## pineyfolks

Here's some of mine, these are old photos and some may be blurry as I'm not to steady with the camera but not much has changed except the walls have been finished and some insulation done, plus a mess of chips.


----------



## RandyM

ksierens said:


> Great looking shop!  I am restoring a 1970 Challenger in my garage, but my shop is in my basement, just a little bit smaller than your



Aahhhh, quality does not compare to size. Very nice set up Kurt you got me beat hands down.:man:

- - - Updated - - -



pineyfolks said:


> Here's some of mine, these are old photos and some may be blurry as I'm not to steady with the camera but not much has changed except the walls have been finished and some insulation done, plus a mess of chips.



I don't know William, looks like I could have a lot of FUN in your play pen.:cool2: Thanks for the post.


----------



## jpfabricator

RandyM said:


> Ok, I'll start us off. Here is my slice of heaven.
> 
> It is 50 x 104 x 12 built in 1992 by Cleary. It is where I spend ALL the time I can.
> 
> Now, everyone else post up!
> 
> Oh, and messy shops are busy shops, no need to be shy. It is what makes ya happy. )




Why didnt you uncover the 2 vetts, and the camaro for picture taking?


----------



## RandyM

jpfabricator said:


> Why didnt you uncover the 2 vetts, and the camaro for picture taking?



Jake, that is a very good question. My first excuse is it never crossed my mind, second excuse is I was to lazy. I will have to take the time to do it right sometime. Thanks for keeping me on the straight and narrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Codered741

Well I'm almost embarrassed to post my tiny, cramped, messy shop, but I'll do it anyways.  Its only 1/2 of a 3 car garage (which will hopefully change when I move to PA), but it serves me pretty well.  Right now there are lathe parts strewn left and right, from the rebuild, and don't have room for much else.  

Electrical bench/ Computer



Tool boxes, lathe in the center, stuff jammed around the water heater/softener.



Tool boxes, the big one and the small blue one I built myself, and the kennedys were a CL find.



Folding table full of lathe pieces, makeshift parts washer, and whats left of the lathe in the middle .  



Main workbench, with the mini-lathe.  The back protects the wifes car from chips, oil, etc.  



Well there it is, small, cramped, and messy.  But it is mine!

-Cody


----------



## RandyM

Codered741 said:


> Well I'm almost embarrassed to post my tiny, cramped, messy shop, but I'll do it anyways.  Its only 1/2 of a 3 car garage (which will hopefully change when I move to PA), but it serves me pretty well.  Right now there are lathe parts strewn left and right, from the rebuild, and don't have room for much else.
> 
> -Cody



Thank you for sharing Cody. Believe it or not there are a lot of beginners out there that would love to have half of what you got, organized or not. Looks to me like you can still get things accommplished.


----------



## itsme_Bernie

I will absolutely post pics of mine in the next week or so!  Love it.  Lots of inspiration seeing your spaces of all sizes.  And lots of great storage ideas, and cool to see how we all work differently.  All just more to learn from.
My shop is half of an attached two car garage, and I am encroaching in the second half 
The hard part was sizing DowN from a full 24x24 foot separate garage space to this one.  But I a working the space hard to fit what I kept and make it organized to work efficiently.

Bernie


----------



## ksierens

Well that's nice of you to say Randy, but no way!

I am picking up an Oliver SP-2 Die Filer tomorrow though


----------



## woodtickgreg

ksierens said:


> Well that's nice of you to say Randy, but no way!
> 
> I am picking up an Oliver SP-2 Die Filer tomorrow though


My shop is in no way as clean or as organized as yours, you'll see that when we meet. I will try and get pics up for everyone else later when I get the chance. My shop is a shared space for wood working and metal working.


----------



## pineyfolks

I don't know about you guys but I'm waiting on some more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RandyM

pineyfolks said:


> I don't know about you guys but I'm waiting on some more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :+1: I am with ya. Let's get this thread roll'n.


----------



## Ray C

I'm not taking pictures of my shop -not right now anyhow...  -No way, too messy and needs a good Fall cleaning.  You'll have to take my word for it that I installed a couple more 4' flourescent fixtures in the ceiling for when I'm having one of those "dim" moments.

Ray


----------



## fshotf

I have to say that I am jealous of all the shops I've seen so far!  I have just started to build my shop and it will be 12' x 8' when finished - in England most of us don't have the space you do your side of the pond.  Added to that, I'm semi-retired so don't have the funds to splash out on anything bigger....  

I am not the tidiest of people, but when the workshop is finished, I will have to be very careful to do my best not to cram it full to overflowing with all the gear I'd like to have!  So far I have a small lathe - a Clarke CL430 - an old Progress 2GS pedestal drill and various odds and sods - a bench grinder, milling vice, drill vice etc. I'm hoping to find a bench top mill at a sensible price to complete the main equipment.

Keep the photos coming, I'll just sit and drool....

Duncan


----------



## Ray C

fshotf said:


> I am not the tidiest of people, but when the workshop is finished, I will have to be very careful to do my best not to cram it full to overflowing with all the gear I'd like to have!
> 
> Duncan




Haaahhh!  Good luck with that!  I said the same thing 2 years ago...

Ray


----------



## Tony Wells

Duncan, don't even try that. It's one of those immutable Laws of Nature. You WILL have more stuff than you have room for. Nature of the beast and all. And yes, I do realize I haven't posted my shop either, except maybe a little in the background of other pictures. I guess I'm like many of you. Too much clutter and ashamed of it. I'll do like Ray......after a Good Fall Cleaning. And after I get stuff out of there that shouldn't be. I have a 5 ton air handler to replace my existing unit right in the middle of the floor, but want to wait until I don't want to use the A/C for a couple of days, I have an 80 gallon 5 hp compressor I'm rebuilding that will go on it's slab outside, I have 3 bandsaws (soon to be 4) to sort out and get rid of.....stuff like that.


----------



## Dranreb

fshotf said:


> I have to say that I am jealous of all the shops I've seen so far!  I have just started to build my shop and it will be 12' x 8' when finished - in England most of us don't have the space you do your side of the pond.  Added to that, I'm semi-retired so don't have the funds to splash out on anything bigger....
> 
> I am not the tidiest of people, but when the workshop is finished, I will have to be very careful to do my best not to cram it full to overflowing with all the gear I'd like to have!  So far I have a small lathe - a Clarke CL430 - an old Progress 2GS pedestal drill and various odds and sods - a bench grinder, milling vice, drill vice etc. I'm hoping to find a bench top mill at a sensible price to complete the main equipment.
> 
> Keep the photos coming, I'll just sit and drool....
> 
> Duncan



That makes two of us Duncan, you've saved me from composing a very similar reply thanks!

Bernard


----------



## pineyfolks

I had everything except my large lathe in a 20 x 24 garage along with my riding mower and my wife's Christmas decorations. Not to mention our kids stuff. I couldn't turn around without running into something. Being cramped for space is just part of having a shop.


----------



## ezduzit

My shop was already crammed full before I moved in my "new" Index mill and Logan lathe. But it's a real, working shop. Get out the eye bleach. 

Looking across my primary table saw's outfeed table.



#2 & 3 table saws with 4'x8' workbench as outfeed table.



Lathe in another corner.



Mill before any cleanup.


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## wrmiller

Well, it's not a shop. It isn't even a garage, it's only part of one. I have some other stuff: buffers, grinders, bandsaw, etc., off on the sides. But this little corner is where I get to relax and play. Don't laugh too hard.


----------



## RandyM

wrmiller19 said:


> Well, it's not a shop. It isn't even a garage, it's only part of one. I have some other stuff: buffers, grinders, bandsaw, etc., off on the sides. But this little corner is where I get to relax and play. Don't laugh too hard.



Sorry WRM, I still see a shop and there is nothing to laugh at. I thank you for posting your slice of heaven. :thumbsup:

I am not sure where all you are find these unwritten rules for not posting, too small, too messy, heaven is heaven and it is yours. Just remember there are others out there that don't have what you have and would give anything to enjoy just a small part of it. You have to remember is that all of our backgrounds and life experiences are all different. It is amazing what you can learn from someone else's way of doing things. So, jump in a post up, I want to see what puts a smile on your face when you enter paradise.:happyhappy:


----------



## wpala

Wow is all I can say this is one of the nicest work spaces I have seen mine basement looks more messy then your  shop Lol tha is a lot of $ invested in those tools and equipment  congratulation I think this shop will be envy of anybody that sees it

One day when I win the lottery

BTW what do in the shop? is it purely hobby or are you running some business out of it?
any projects? on the go I have seen your  re-build Mill is just as pretty as the shop, congratulation 

Paul

Here is my little shop




as you can see I "Kubotazie" mine 10EE  it is still work in progress need to hook up all the electrical components  RPC +motor and wires  lubricate and fire up to see if she lives

Paul





RandyM said:


> Ok, I'll start us off. Here is my slice of heaven.
> 
> It is 50 x 104 x 12 built in 1992 by Cleary. It is where I spend ALL the time I can.
> 
> Now, everyone else post up!
> 
> Oh, and messy shops are busy shops, no need to be shy. It is what makes ya happy. )


----------



## wrmiller

RandyM said:


> Sorry WRM, I still see a shop and there is nothing to laugh at. I thank you for posting your slice of heaven. :thumbsup:
> 
> I am not sure where all you are find these unwritten rules for not posting, too small, too messy, heaven is heaven and it is yours. Just remember there are others out there that don't have what you have and would give anything to enjoy just a small part of it. You have to remember is that all of our backgrounds and life experiences are all different. It is amazing what you can learn from someone else's way of doing things. So, jump in a post up, I want to see what puts a smile on your face when you enter paradise.:happyhappy:



Well, after seeing your "slice of heaven" there was significant trepidation, at least on my part, of putting up pics of anything less. My last shop was over 10 years ago, significantly larger and better appointed. But I find that I have had to move a lot being employed in the computer storage industry and lost it all. This one here is intended to be small and portable so that I don't lose everything if I have to move. I've only had a few months to get it to where it is now. I hope to add improvements over the next few years.


----------



## Uncle Buck

Maybe later this fall. I have not seen a mess of a shop yet here that begins to compare with the hog wallow I have, Here in about a month when it starts to cool off a bit hopefully I can get some of it cleaned up a bit and then I will gladly share.


----------



## RandyM

wpala said:


> Wow is all I can say this is one of the nicest work spaces I have seen mine basement looks more messy then your  shop Lol tha is a lot of $ invested in those tools and equipment  congratulation I think this shop will be envy of anybody that sees it
> 
> One day when I win the lottery



Well, thank you Paul for the kind words. But, from what I am seeing you have a great play room yourself. Mine did not just happen over night. I have 21+ years in the making to get to this point.



wpala said:


> BTW what do in the shop? is it purely hobby or are you running some business out of it?
> any projects? on the go I have seen your  re-build Mill is just as pretty as the shop, congratulation



Yes, my shop is purely my hobby. There is no way I am going to ruin the fun by running a buisness out of it. And yup, I am always working on a project of some sort or another. 



wpala said:


> as you can see I "Kubotazie" mine 10EE  it is still work in progress need to hook up all the electrical components  RPC +motor and wires  lubricate and fire up to see if she lives
> 
> Paul



Well, you did a great job on the lathe, despite the color. :roflmao: I am a JD man myself. Now you just have to get it making chips. :thumbsup: Thank you for the post.

- - - Updated - - -



Uncle Buck said:


> Maybe later this fall. I have not seen a mess of a shop yet here that begins to compare with the hog wallow I have, Here in about a month when it starts to cool off a bit hopefully I can get some of it cleaned up a bit and then I will gladly share.



Hey Buck, here is a great opportunity to show us a re-organization project thread. I am also willing to bet you have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Dave Smith

I think this is one of my favorite threads--everyones happy work spaces--after looking at the very nice and neat shops so far--I turn my chair around slowly in my smaller( but heated ) shop and try and visualize how nice it could look if I took a week and got rid of unnecessary items and brought in more lathes and compressor.  ---then I try and visualize my larger shop all organized and arrainged for convenience and all my Items out of my old shop 40 miles away----then I wake up and I was just dreaming.---I will get some pictures of my shops at least from the outside to start with---*I think of how nice it would be to do like Tony and just put the compressor and a lot of other items outside---it may work in Texas but not too well in Minnesota and in the city.-----Keep the pictures coming please!!!!   ----Dave---:thinking:


----------



## iron man

Some of those are not shops they are organized works of art they are so clean I would not be able to get anything done unless you messed them up a bit. Nice pictures wish I had a big nice shop but the one I have will have to do. Ray


----------



## Dave Smith

Well I at least took some pictures of the outside of my two shops--the smaller one is heated and the larger one will have part of it heated later when my ship comes in---Dave---pictures of the insides will come later


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ok so here's what a not clean shop looks like! Hard to believe I restored a heavy ten in there. It is my basement wood shop, my 2 car garage has become my lumber kiln as I chain saw mill trees for lumber and dry it in the garage. I am a clasic a.d.d. person and it shows by the piles of stuff everywhere. I get fed up and clean it all up and put it away but it just gets out of hand again, it's the m.o. of a person with a.d.d.







- - - Updated - - -

A few more pics of my messy happy place.







Ok, now that I am the first messy shop, lets see the rest, don't be shy!


----------



## Dave Smith

Woodtickgreg--you have a very nice shop and I can tell you have made many nice items for others with all your nice tools.--it is a lot harder to keep a shop real neat when you do woodworking and metalworking and mechanical work all in the same shops--storing lumber is also space limiting.  I also have a lot of red oak lumber stored in my lumber-yard shop--I also have a lot of other raw materials that take up a lot of shop space. your shop pictures look like you went in my shop and cleaned it up and then took pictures--we have a lot of the same type of things.--thanks again for the nice pictures--if you ever get trucking to Minnesota--then look me up-for lunch and visiting.    --Dave


----------



## RandyM

Thank you Dave and Greg. See, that wasn't so hard now was it. You both have "BEAUTIFUL SHOPS", they look like paradise to me. Like I already said, "as long as it puts a smile on your face when you walk in the door". I also tell my friends that I don't do any "WORK" in my shop, it is all fun and play no matter the activity. Thank you for posting.


----------



## davidh

I am also a a.d.d. problem child.  I have a hell of a time finishing anything.   back in the day. . it was "he's just got a lot of interests".  

 I would love to take pix's of my shop but I can't get far enuf away from anything for any of it to make sense. 

your right about the clean and neat shops shown.  I would really like to have mine look like that but. . .


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok so here's what a not clean shop looks like! Hard to believe I restored a heavy ten in there. It is my basement wood shop, my 2 car garage has become my lumber kiln as I chain saw mill trees for lumber and dry it in the garage. I am a clasic a.d.d. person and it shows by the piles of stuff everywhere. I get fed up and clean it all up and put it away but it just gets out of hand again, it's the m.o. of a person with a.d.d.
> 
> 
> Ok, now that I am the first messy shop, lets see the rest, don't be shy!



Your woodshop is immaculate compared to mine.


----------



## Joe0121

RandyM said:


> Sorry WRM, I still see a shop and there is nothing to laugh at. I thank you for posting your slice of heaven. :thumbsup:
> 
> I am not sure where all you are find these unwritten rules for not posting, too small, too messy, heaven is heaven and it is yours. Just remember there are others out there that don't have what you have and would give anything to enjoy just a small part of it. You have to remember is that all of our backgrounds and life experiences are all different. It is amazing what you can learn from someone else's way of doing things. So, jump in a post up, I want to see what puts a smile on your face when you enter paradise.:happyhappy:


I am one of them I would love to have half the stuff you guys have. My house is nearly 110 years old with an un finished basement. I cant decide if I should finish the basement or tear down my detached 1 car garage and put up an attached 2 car and use one bay as a shop yet. Here is where I work now:



 All the dirt is from the work bench I was building to replace the red one you see in the background. That red bench came from an AutoZone that had remodeled and was already over 15 years old when I got it. I had to cut it in two to get it in the basement. Now it's gone replaced with a much sturdier set up topped with 3/4 MDF which was also an adventure to get in the basement.  The floor badly need leveled and I need to get all my gutter replaced. 

I'll Probably only keep this house a few more years and move out into the sticks anyways so don't want to dump a ton into it.


----------



## pestilence

This is my shop.  It's a little free standing building we put up next to the house.  It's got lots of power and a separate closet off the outside for pool toys and my air compressor.  We just got it finished this spring.  So far I've just moved my toys in and started playing.  I need some cabinets and other storage pretty badly


----------



## pineyfolks

Joe0121 said:


> I am one of them I would love to have half the stuff you guys have. My house is nearly 110 years old with an un finished basement. I cant decide if I should finish the basement or tear down my detached 1 car garage and put up an attached 2 car and use one bay as a shop yet. Here is where I work now:
> 
> All the dirt is from the work bench I was building to replace the red one you see in the background. That red bench came from an AutoZone that had remodeled and was already over 15 years old when I got it. I had to cut it in two to get it in the basement. Now it's gone replaced with a much sturdier set up topped with 3/4 MDF which was also an adventure to get in the basement.  The floor badly need leveled and I need to get all my gutter replaced.
> 
> I'll Probably only keep this house a few more years and move out into the sticks anyways so don't want to dump a ton into it.


     Reloading equipment, gota love it!    One of my favorite things to do besides shooting that is :lmao:     I got into benchrest shooting after my legs went to crap and I couldn't 3 gun anymore.


----------



## woodtickgreg

pestilence said:


> This is my shop.  It's a little free standing building we put up next to the house.  It's got lots of power and a separate closet off the outside for pool toys and my air compressor.  We just got it finished this spring.  So far I've just moved my toys in and started playing.  I need some cabinets and other storage pretty badly


Very cool panoramic picture. Nice to start with a clean sheet of paper and set it up the way you think you want it.


----------



## Joe0121

pineyfolks said:


> Reloading equipment, gota love it!    One of my favorite things to do besides shooting that is :lmao:     I got into benchrest shooting after my legs went to crap and I couldn't 3 gun anymore.


i was just downstairs loading up some rounds for load development in my .308. It's fun but I enjoy the shooting more. Still wonder how I will squeeze a heavy ten in there lol.


----------



## vaporlock

*My shop wall*

Finally got my project car out of the garage (75 TR6) so per request (from SWMBO) I cleaned and painted the place. And as a reward (?) of sorts, she gave me a $5k budget for new toys. Always wanted to get into machining so I bought an LMS 7x12 lathe and mini-mill. And accessories. And wall boxes. And, well you know how it goes. Looks really spiffy right now since I've only made my apprentice hammer  Already eyeing bigger machines and/or CNC but I need to crawl first. 


There's a 60gal compressor behind the big chest and more cabinets to the right. The stuff in the right foreground is junk headed to the dump and recycling. I may raise the right bench to the same height as the other one. Will need blocks. Plan to bolt both to the wall. Not sure what to do with the floor. Was considering those thick tiles but think it would be a pain to clean the chips off. Epoxy is an option but up here in Alaska I run studs on the cars and that can tear the finish up. Any opinions to share?


----------



## Patrick

I think all of you guy's have nice shops, actually when it comes down to it, if it pleases you and you can do what needs to get done in it, then it's great. Enjoy all your shops guys, it's what helps keep us young and have a sense of value. 
My shop is a combination RV garage and a work shop. It's the last one I'm going to build cause I'm not moving anymore until I can't take care of the land, shop, RV, wife, or I take the final ride. It serves me well and I can use it year around, both heated and air conditioned.

Regards
Patrick


----------



## RandyM

Very nice Patrick. Looks like you thought of everything. Thank you for posting.


----------



## TakeDeadAim

Very nice set up,  plenty of space for all they toys a guy needs.  I just had Cleary build mine 30x48, half garage half shop with insulation and steel siding inside.  Im near ready to move tools in.


----------



## RandyM

TakeDeadAim said:


> Very nice set up,  plenty of space for all they toys a guy needs.  I just had Cleary build mine 30x48, half garage half shop with insulation and steel siding inside.  Im near ready to move tools in.


 
That is good news. You'll have to post some pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## ome

All of your shops are awesome.   Thanks for the pics. 
As soon as I finish with my work shed, I will post some pics. 
We had to change some electrical to pass inspection.
The sub pane had to have a ground bar in the sub panel in the shed. 
Jon


----------



## Mark_f

Wow Randy...... you got cabinets bigger than my shop!


----------



## woodtickgreg

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok so here's what a not clean shop looks like! Hard to believe I restored a heavy ten in there. It is my basement wood shop, my 2 car garage has become my lumber kiln as I chain saw mill trees for lumber and dry it in the garage. I am a clasic a.d.d. person and it shows by the piles of stuff everywhere. I get fed up and clean it all up and put it away but it just gets out of hand again, it's the m.o. of a person with a.d.d.
> View attachment 59550
> View attachment 59549
> View attachment 59551
> View attachment 59552
> View attachment 59553
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> A few more pics of my messy happy place.
> View attachment 59555
> View attachment 59554
> View attachment 59556
> View attachment 59557
> View attachment 59558
> 
> 
> Ok, now that I am the first messy shop, lets see the rest, don't be shy!


I have recently moved and I am setting up shop again, this time I have separated the wood shop from the machine shop. Now I will be able to do both whenever I want to. I am still working on it, have lots of electrical and lighting work to do yet, and I need to build a workbench of some kind for the machine shop and reassemble the south bend lathe. I had to take all the machines apart to move them, out of the old basement and into the new one. The new shop has a toilet!


----------



## Dave Smith

woodtickgreg said:


> I have recently moved and I am setting up shop again, this time I have separated the wood shop from the machine shop. Now I will be able to do both whenever I want to. I am still working on it, have lots of electrical and lighting work to do yet, and I need to build a workbench of some kind for the machine shop and reassemble the south bend lathe. I had to take all the machines apart to move them, out of the old basement and into the new one. The new shop has a toilet!



How far did you move---if you are a pack-rat collector like me it is hard to move and time consuming--hope you had a lot of help, and I'm anxious to see pictures of your new shop.--take lots of them------sounds like your new shop is ground level which is handier---is it heated?----Dave


----------



## woodtickgreg

Dave Smith said:


> How far did you move---if you are a pack-rat collector like me it is hard to move and time consuming--hope you had a lot of help, and I'm anxious to see pictures of your new shop.--take lots of them------sounds like your new shop is ground level which is handier---is it heated?----Dave


New shop is in the basement again, so yes it is heated and cooled. I only moved about 4 miles, but yes I was a pack rat collector too. I took this opportunity to get rid of a lot of crap I was never going ton get to or use. My son and I moved everything, took about a month of his help on the weekends and me moving stuff everyday after work. It took a long time just to move my lumber stash which I moved on my own for the most part. The kid was a big help with all the machinery, he's strong as a bull, like I used to be.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Some of you know that I have moved and had to move my shop and all of my tools, major pain in the back side. Been setting up shop again and the progress has been slow. I'm not a kid anymore and working 2 jobs takes a lot out of me, doesn't leave much energy for working on the shop. That is going to change one day soon.
Well here's some pics of the new shop, not quite done but almost with the wood shop side, then on to the metal shop side. The metal shop side will be easier.
This is half the wood shop, almost done. Shop lights are a mix of t5 and t8 . It's very well lit.



I scored this cyclone dust collector on craigslist cheap. And the variable speed delta bench top drill press, and the drum sander. Did I mention that I have a sickness, lol.


The back wall has 16' of base cabinets all sourced from habitat for humanity dirt cheap, lots of drawers for tools and supplies. That is also the base for my miter saw station.




Another dust collector I scored cheap. Stereo, flip top planer cart, lumber rack, and the doorway. Looking out the door is where the metal shop is going to be.



Most of my power tools are on wheels, I wheel em out when I need them and then push em up against a wall when I'm done. 8" long bed jointer. And drum sander.



This is a shop made air cleaner that I keep under the work bench, uses an old furnace squirrel cage, works really good! That work bench is soon to be replaced with a real wood workers work bench, that will be one of the first projects in the new shop.



My brand spanking new 18" wood lathe!!!! I have wanted a lathe upgrade for years.


SWo this is just some of my progress on the new shop. There was so much work done just to get to this point. I think I pulled about 250' of new wire, removed a bunch of old wire, changed the breaker panel in the house, removed a drop ceiling to get to the old wiring, removed walls, added walls, and on and on. But the end is near and the reward so worth it.


----------



## Dave Smith

Greg---looks very good and organized--lots of nice newer tools---what did you do with all of your older tools---waiting to see your machine shop side when finished---Dave


----------



## ksierens

Very nice Greg, can't wait to see pictures of metal shop!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Dave Smith said:


> Greg---looks very good and organized--lots of nice newer tools---what did you do with all of your older tools---waiting to see your machine shop side when finished---Dave


The only older tool that I got rid of was the old wood lathe. Metal shop side still has the 49 southbound 10L, 42 burke, and I scored a powermatic/burke millright knee mill. I also still have the Wells horizontal band saw in the garage.


----------



## toolroom

RandyM said:


> Ok, I'll start us off. Here is my slice of heaven.
> 
> It is 50 x 104 x 12 built in 1992 by Cleary. It is where I spend ALL the time I can.
> 
> Now, everyone else post up!
> 
> Oh, and messy shops are busy shops, no need to be shy. It is what makes ya happy. )
> 
> View attachment 58183
> View attachment 58184
> View attachment 58185
> View attachment 58186
> View attachment 58187
> View attachment 58188
> View attachment 58189
> View attachment 58190
> View attachment 58191
> View attachment 58192


Randy,
     I am a retired journeyman machinist of thirty years in the trade. I have worked in proficient shops, filthy shops and shops that were like hospitals! After my 30 year hitch in machining, I went into outside sales for machine shop tooling, and some of the shops that I've been into went from one of the spectrum to the other. Been in shops where there was no floor but dirt. Been in one that was just metal roof with no walls (here in Oregon) can you imagine what your precision instruments would look like?
     I have sold tooling in one shop, that the floor was so built up with dirt and chips it was actually crowned, and places that the shop floor was painted monthly and the machines were kept meticulously clean.
     I will say this... I LOVE to see shops, and your shop area is wonderfully laid out and kept exquisitely clean... with the sign décor and collections it makes for a great work area. Very nice, my friend...very well kept


----------



## Techie1961

Randy has seen my shop before but since he asked, I'll share my little slice of heaven. This is a barn that was built back in 1879 and has had some additions to it over the many years. We bought the place back about 5 years ago and the barn was in poor shape. Badly neglected and overgrown, stuffed full of junk and stables that were in disrepair. I spent the summer on it and got it ready for the winter. It's still a work in progress.





This shot will orient you a bit to show where the shop portion is.



And the interior of the shop portion

















And the garage portion


----------



## ksierens

Wow, what an amazing shop! You should truly be proud of that!


----------



## Cheeseking

ksierens said:


> Wow, what an amazing shop! You should truly be proud of that!



X2!!!!! 

What you doing for heat?


----------



## Cheeseking

I'll guess wood stove based on the nice stack by the door


----------



## mzayd3

There is so much charm in your shop there. I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techie1961

Thanks so much guys. The firewood was going to be for the shop and the house but for now, it's just for the house. I have a woodstove in the shop but it isn't hooked up. There have been some circumstances in my life (multiple back surgeries) that have been hard on funds so everything has been done on the cheap. I didn't have the money for some class A stack for the stove so there is a small electric heater in there. It's amazing how comfortable it stays and the heater doesn't come on very often.


----------



## RIMSPOKE

Ok, I'll start us off. Here is my slice of heaven.
It is 50 x 104 x 12 built in 1992 by Cleary. It is where I spend ALL the time I can. 

WHAT A REMARKABLE MAN CAVE YOU HAVE THERE , ABSOLUTELY TOP NOTCH !


----------



## toolroom

o.k., Randy, on further inspection of your shop grounds... I see, um, parking meters?


----------



## RandyM

toolroom said:


> o.k., Randy, on further inspection of your shop grounds... I see, um, parking meters?


  Why yes, yes you do. What per say is your question?


----------



## toolroom

My question...per se, is...must friends and family pay to visit your shop? AND, I would gather, there is so much traffic, this was a must?
I'm pleased that I live Waaaay over here in Oregon.
All kidding aside, I assume they are a spillover with the signs and lights within, Although tastefully done, I'm sure it gives guests a good think!


----------



## zmotorsports

Some awesome looking shops guys.  I love em all, big & small.

Mike.


----------



## 7milesup

Hey everyone.   I do believe that this might be my first post here on Hobby Machinist.   Just getting started in a little bit of metalworking.  Bought a Precision Matthews PM1022 lathe a few months ago and learning on that, along with a few "upgrades" to it, like oilite bearings where the shield tilts up and down.  Stuff like that.   Also purchased a little Harbor Freight knock off mill from a friend of mine for practically nothing.  Already working on the wife for an upgrade (the mill, not the wife).
I hope to build some quarter sawn oak tool chests for my metal working tools.  I just realized that is backwards.  Should it not be wood for wood tools and metal for metal tools..lol.

First pictures are when I completed the shop in 2008, and before I filled it up.  20' x 30' and still way too small.  So this summer I am going to steal the lean-to where my boat is sitting and enclose that which will provide an additional 12' x 30'.  Hopefully the boat sells early this spring.


----------



## JimDawson

Nice setup!


----------



## toolroom

superb shop 7miles. Love the Jet table saw, and the dust collection system, and thanks for the neck exercises!
toolroom


----------



## 7milesup

Thank you for the comments.  Yeah, those pictures posted goofy.  At least I got one to the left and one to the right!


----------

